# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قضية اغتصاب الطفلة مرام

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قضية اغتصاب الطفلة مرام  
أيّدت المحكمة القومية العليا الإدانة وعقوبة الاعدام شنقاً حتي الموت قصاصاً علي المدانَيْن في اغتصاب الطفلة مرام.
وفيما يلي نص قرار المحكمة القومية العليا الدائرة الجنائية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المحكمة القومية العليا الدائرة الجنائية
أمام السادة :
تاج السر محمد حامد رئيساً
محجوب الأمين الفكي عضوا
محمد علي خليفة عضوا
محمود محمد سعيد ابكم عضوا 
رانفي محمد ابراهيم عضوا
النمرة : م ع/ غ أ/ إعدام /67/2007م
محاكمة :
1/ معتصم عبد الله خير الله
2/ عماد تبن محمد يعقوب 
الحكم 
قُدم المتهمان للمحاكمة امام محكمة جنايات الخرطوم شمال العامة بمقتضي المواد 21/149 /130/2 من القانون الجنائي انتهت المحاكمة بالادانة ومن ثم وبعد مطالبة اولياء الدم عوقب المتهمان بالاعدام شنقاً حتي الموت قصاصاً وذلك في 21/7/2007م استؤنف الحكم لدي محكمة استئناف الخرطوم حيث جاء قضاؤها بالرقم أ س ج /6/2007م بتاريخ 28/3/2007م ولما صار الحكم نهائيا في المعني الوارد بالمادة 181 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م رفعت اوراق الدعوي لهذه المحكمه إعمالا لنص ذات الماده بقصد التأييد أو خلافه.
مع اوراق الدعوي ارفق طلب من المحامي ساطع محمد الحاج معترضا علي الحكم تأسيسا علي انه جاء مخالفاً للقانون وضد الوزن السليم للبيانات ويمكن ايجاز اسباب طلبه الذي اسماه طعنا علي النحو الآتي  
أولا :
فيما يختص بالمتهم الأول فان البينات التي اوردها الاتهام لا تعدو ان تكون بينة شريك وفي حاجة لتأييد وتعضيد بيانات اخري وان البينات المعضدة التي جلبها الاتهام جاءت ضعيفة والتي عولت عليها محكمه الاستئناف في تأييد الادانة وغني عن القول ان البينات التي يعتد بها يتعين ان تكون مترابطة وتؤدي الي نتيجة واحدة هي الادانة وتتعارض مع البراءة فالقرار الطبي لتشريح الجثة لم يأت قاطعاً في منحاه في ما يختص باثبات الاغتصاب ومن الوصف وافادة الطبيب فإنه يمكن ان تكون هناك حالات اخري تؤدي للكيفية التي وجدت بها جثة المجني عليها وفوق كل هذا فإن العضة التي وجدت بكتف المتهم الاول حسب افادة الطبيب بعد وفاة المجني عليها ووجود حيوانات منوية علي لباس المتهم الأول لا تعضد شهادة المتهم الثاني ذلك انه مضي فترة من الزمن والمتهم الأول يرتدي ذلك اللباس ويقول إنه إحتلم داخل الحراسة .
ثانياً : المتهم الأول دفع بالغيبة Alibi ومحكمة الاستئناف تجاهلت ذلك والتفتت عنه في تأييدها للحكم ولم تعره إهتماماً والمتهم اثبت انه كان غائبا عن مسرح الجريمة ساعة وقوعها.
ثالثا : اما المتهم الثاني فان الطيب الذي اخذت افادته ان عمره اقل من ثمانية عشر وان التقدير تقريبي والمحكمة تبحث في ظهور العلامات الطبيعية طالما ان عمره اقل من ثمانية عشر عاما. وفي محصلة الطلب يطلب الاستاذ مقدم الطلب ان نتدخل فيما ايدته محكمه الاستئناف من حكم محكمه الموضوع ان ما اثاره الدفاع من اعتراض علي الحكم سنتولي التصدي له في اثناء نقاشنا للحكم بقصد التأييد او خلافه.
يجمل بنا اولا ان نوجز الوقائع التي استقرت في وجدان وعقيدة محكمة الموضوع بعد ذلك ان ننزل حكم القانون علي مقتضي الوقائع.
الوقائع الثابتة يمكن ايجازها علي النحو الاتي :انه في ثاني ايام العيد كانت المجني عليها مرام وهي ة لم تتعد الاربع سنوات تلهو وتلعب بجوار والدها وهي تحمل لعبة عبارة عن جهاز موبايل اشتراها والدها من الحانوت المجاور للمنزل وذلك بحي العشرة بالخرطوم ومن بعد ذلك ابدت الصغيرة رغبتها في الذهاب الي مكان حفل بجوار المنزل وتبعت اخواتها ولكنهم اعادها منعاً من الذهاب ومنذ ذلك الحين اختفت المجني عليها ولم يعثر لها علي اثر الا بعد عدة ايام حيث ابلغ المتهم الأول والدها انه وجدها ميتة داخل سبتك تانك بالمنزل المجاور حيث يسكن المتهمان الأول والثاني.
تم استخراج جثة المجني عليها وهي قد تحللت تماما ومنتفخة ومتفسخة تفسخاً كاملاً وذلك ما ورد بتقرير التشريح واللسان خارج الفم ومعضوضاً بين الفكين دلالة علي عنف واقع علي الجثه قبل الوفاة الفخذين مع الساقين يشكلان مثلثا ومفتوحين ومثبتين بالقدمين وهذا وضد غير طبيعي وبهما تشنج ويحدث كثيرا في حالة المعاشرة الجنسية والشفة السفلي بها تكدمات خاصه في الجزء الايسر من الشفة السفلي القفص الصدري به كدمات واكد التشريح ان الوفاة حدثت اولا وقبل ان تلقي بداخل المنهول ثبت وجود حيوانات منوية بلباس المتهم الأول وكذلك دماء بشرية بجلابية تخصه هذه هي الوقائع الثابتة.
المتهم الثاني عند استجوابه في التحري اقر بأن المجني عليها استدرجها المتهم الأول الي داخل المنزل بقطعة حلوي وواقعها جنسياً وانه فعل ذلك تحت تهديد المتهم الأول وان المتهم الاول ضربها علي فمها مما ادي الي بروز لسانها وعضت لسانها ونزفت دماً وكذلك ضربها علي وجهها وان المجني عليها قامت بعض المتهم الأول علي كتفه الشيء الذي اثبت بوساطة قرار طبي واكده الطبيب.
اقر المتهم الاول قضائيا بكل الوقائع بيومية التحري وعند تلاوة اقراره عليه اثناء المحاكمة ايده وان حاول التنصل من المسؤولية والقاها كاملة علي المتهم الاول وتنصل من بعض اجزاء الاقرار عند استجوابه امام المحكمة وهذا ما سنأتي لمناقشته عند انزال حكم القانون علي الوقائع اما المتهم الأول فلاذ منذ اول وهلة بالانكار دافعا بالغيبة من المتحري وحتي مرحله المحاكمة.
من السرد اعلاه والاطلاع الدقيق المتأني والفاحص علي اجراءات المحاكمة وسائر الاوراق لا توجد بينة مباشرة سوي اقرار المتهم الثاني وبينات اخري ظرفية اشار اليها قاضي الموضوع تفصيلا وبدقة واقتدار ان من بين البينات الظرفية تقرير التشريح الذي اعترض عليه الدفاع ناعيا علي انه لم يأت قاطعا في منحاه ولكن بالاطلاع علي قرار التشريح فإنني وجدت انه جاء متطابقا في كثيرمن اجزائه مع افادة المتهم الثاني واقراره في تفاصيل نوردها علي النحو الآتي :
ان المتهم الثاني في اقراره افاد بأن المتهم الاول ضرب المجني عليها حتي عضت لسانها ونزف دما واثبت ذلك التقرير الطبي ووجد اللسان بارزاً الاقرار يؤكد بأن المتهم الأول رفع المجني عليها من رجليها ووجود الرجلين مفتوحتين دليل الاغتصاب وهذا يعد تعضيدا لافادة المتهم الثاني وكذلك وجود كدمات علي جسمها اكده التقرير الطبي وافاد به المتهم الثاني افاد المتهم الثاني ان المجني عليها عضت المتهم الاول واكد ذلك التقرير الطبي وافادة الطبيب. وجود اثر العضة بكتف المتهم الاول وان حاول الدفاع ان يقول ان الزمن الذي قدره الطبيب قد اختلف ولكن ذلك مردود عليه طالما ان المتهم الثاني اكد تلك الواقعة وهي قرينة مقبولة في الاثبات ما لم يتم نفيها ولم يتم النفي بل تأكدت بإفادة المتهم الثاني والتقرير الطبي في كثير من اجزائه تطابق مع افادة المتهم الثاني عند اقراره وكون ان الطبيب ذكر ان هناك حالات اخري يمكن ان يحدث بها ذلك ولكن افادة المتهم الثاني جاءت مؤكدة ان ذلك ناتج عن الاغتصاب وهذا ما ايده التقرير الطبي فلا يوجد ثمة شك وطالما ان المتهم الثاني في اقراره اكد مواقعة المتهم الاول للمجني عليها فان افادة الطبيب جاءت معضدة ومؤيدة لبينة المتهم الثاني وهي بينة شريك والتي تعد من ناحية قانونية قرينة وذلك وفقا لنص المادة 50 (2) من قانون الاثبات وطالما ان بينة الشريك تعد من القرائن فالسؤال الذي يجري علي ان حجية القرينة تكون بقدر دلالتها في الاثبات ويجوز نفيها في كل الاحوال من المعلوم قانونا ان بينة الشريك من ناحية الاثبات مقبولة في الاثبات وان قانون الاثبات لسنة 1994م لم يتطلب التأييد والتعضيد في اية حالة سوي المادة 10 من القانون والتي تتطلب التأييد في حالة البينة التي يتم الحصول عليها بطريق غير صحيح فهذه يجوز تعضيدها ان رأت المحكمة ذلك اما عدا ذلك لم يشترط التعضيد.
من هنا يتضح ان مسألة التعضيد غير مطلوبة قانونا وان كانت مطلوبة من حيث الممارسة As matter of Practices التعضيد المطلوب من حيث الممارسة يمكن ان يكون ببينات ظرفية وفي الحالة التي امامنا وبين ايدينا فإنني اشارك محكمة الموضوع الرأي في ان قد توفرت بينات ظرفية متعددة تؤيد وتعضد بينة الشريك المتهم الثاني في مواجهة المتهم الأول واول هذه البينات ان المجني عليها وجدت وهي ميته داخل سبتك تانك مغطاة وبداخل المنزل الذي يقطنه المتهم الأول وانها القيت بعد وفاتها الناتجة عن الاغتصاب وان المتهمين الوحيدين الموجودين بالمنزل في ذلك الحين وان كان يوجد شخص اخر ولكنه غادر كما افاد المتهم الثاني في تمام العاشرة صباحا فضلا عن ذلك وجود دماء بشرية بملابس المتهم الأول وقد عثر علي جريدة استعملها في نظافة الدماء واكد المتهم الثاني انه استعملها ووجدت بها دماء بشرية كذلك اثبات العضة والتي اكد المتهم الثاني ان المجني عليها هي من قامت بها اثناء المواقعة.
كل هذه قرائن تؤدي الي استنتاج وحيد ونتيجة واحدة مؤداها تأييد ما افاد به المتهم الثاني الذي جاءت افادته متسقة في كل المراحل تؤكد إغتصاب المجني عليها وضربها ومن ثم القاؤها في السبتك تانك.
السؤال هل هناك من الأدلة ما ينفي هذه القرائن؟
الاجابة بالنفي ذلك كل ما حاول ان ينفيه المتهم الاول انه كان غائبا عن مسرح الجريمة وان كان صحيحا ما افاد به محامي الدفاع من ان محكمه الاستئناف لم تناقش ذلك ولكن محكمه الموضوع قد ناقشت البينات التي اوردها الدفاع ولم تركن اليها ومعلوم قانونا ان وزن البينة من اطلاقات محكمة الموضوع ولا تتدخل المحاكم الاعلي الا اذا كان الاستنتاج اوالاستنباط غير مقبول ولم نجد شيئا من ذلك لهذا فاني اتفق وما توصلت اليه محكمة الموضوع بهذا الخصوص لاسباب.
من ثم اخلص الي ان البينات تؤكد وراء مرحلة الشك المعقول ان المتهم الأول والثاني من قاما باغتصاب المجني عليها ووفاتها ومن ثم القيت وهي قد فارقت الحياة داخل السبتك تانك وطفلة بهذا العمر تتعرض لمثل هذا العنف فإن الجاني لابد انه يعلم الموت النتيجة الراجحة لفعله وان لم يقصده لهذا فإن عناصر المادة (130) (2) من القانون قد إكتملت.
لا يوجد اي مانع من موانع المسؤولية الجنائية ولا اي سبب من الاسباب الواردة بالمادة 131 من القانون الجنائي لتنزل بالجريمة من القتل العمد الي شبه العمد ومن ثم فان الادانة جاءت صحيحة وتسندها بيانات وافره اما المتهم الثاني فإن كان يقدح في التقرير الطبي الذي اكد ان عمره تجاوز الثامن عشر عاما وجاء القرار واضحا يؤكد ان المتهم تجاوز الثامنة عشرة عاما ومن ثم يعد بالغاً حكماً وان لم تظهر عليه العلامات الطبيعية ولا حاجة للبحث عن ظهور العلامات الطبيعية ولكن السؤال الذي يثور طالما ان المتهم الثاني رجع عن اقراره فما قيمة الاقرار المرجوع عنه؟
معلوم قانوناً ان الرجوع عن الاقرار يعد شبهة وبينة غير قاطعة في الحدود ولكن الجريمة التي نحن بصددها ليس من جرائم الحدود وانما من جرائم القصاص فالرجوع عن الاقرار لا يعد شبهة أو بينة غير قاطعة لاسيما ان المتهم عندما تلي عليه اقراره امام المحكمه ايده وان حاول التنصل عنه عند الاستجواب ولذا لايفيده في شيء ولا يقلل من قيمة الاقرار ومن ثم فان ادانته جاءت صحيحة وفقا للقانون اما العقوبة طالما طالب بها اولياء الدم جاءت وفقا للقانون وينبغي تأييدها .
خلاص الرأي عندي ان نؤيد الإدانة والعقوبة بالاعدام شنقا حتي الموت قصاصاً.
رانفي محمد ابراهيم 
قاضي المحكمة العليا
28/6/2007م
أوافق زميلي رانفي فيما أبداه من اسباب وصولا لما انتهي اليه من نتيجة بتأييد الإدانة والعقوبة. عدول المدان الثاني عن اقراره القضائي لا اثر له في الجرائم الموجبة للقصاص ما دام صدوره كان عن طواعية وإختيار لا يكذب ظاهر الحال وذلك بالرغم من دفعه بالاكراه وفشله في اثارة شك معقول حول طواعيته واختياره عند الادلاء بهذا الاقرار القضائي.
ومن ناحية اخري اقوال المتهم الثاني في مواجهة الاول ان كانت بينة شريك فهي قرينة تبقي حجيتها بقدر دلالتها في الاثبات دعمت هذه القرينة بينات ظرفية وقرائن احوال عولت عليها محكمة الجنايات نراها قوية ومتماسكة تقود دون ادني شك الي اثبات مشاركة المدان الاول في تسبيب موت المجني عليها عندما راما مراما تأباه الفطرة السليمة من الطفلة مرام نالاه بالاعتداء عليها جنسياً القاها المدان الأول في S.P.T يستوي في الاثر ان تكون وفاتها حدثت بعد الاعتداء عليها أو بعد رميها في SP.T واغلاقه ما دامت تلك الأفعال شكلت نشاطا إجرامياً تسلسلت حلقاته . لاتتسع مظلة اي مانع من موانع المسؤولية الجنائية لما اقترفاه من فعل وليس في الاعتداء علي طفلة دون الخامسة من عمرها حتي الموت ما يبرر مناقشة اي ظرف مخفف للمسؤولية الجنائية في ظل دفع المدانين الوحيد الانكار المطلق وذلك علي ضوء ما قدم من بينات.
ولما كان اولياء الدم قد اختاروا القصاص لقاء ما اقترفناه من فعل افضي لموت المجني عليها واستجابت محكمة الجنايات لذلك نؤيد عقوبة الاعدام شنقا حتي الموت قصاصاً.
محجوب الأمين الفكي
قاضي المحكمة العليا
2/7/2007م
بعد الاطلاع علي الاواق وما ورد فيها من البينات اوافق الزميلين الجليلين علي تأييد الادانة والعقوبة فقد ثبت باقرار المحكوم عليه الأول بارتكابه والمحكوم عليه الثاني جريمتي القتل العمد والاغتصاب بالاشتراك بعد ان اعدا العدة لارتكاب تلك الجرائم
تاج السر محمد حامد
قاضي المحكمة العليا 
16/8/2007م
اوافق تماما الزملاء الاجلاء نتيجة وتسبيبا فالبينة كافية لاثبات الجرم ولا يجوز الرجوع عن الاقرار في حقوق العباد طالما كان الاقرار قضائيا ولم تعتريه شبهة. اقوال الشريك تعد قرينة قانونية وهو يفترض اشتراكه في الجرم بطريق مباشر أم لا فالتسبيب للحكم كان جيدا نشيد بالقاضي عصمت وكذا محكمة الاستئناف
محمد علي خليفة
قاضي المحكمة العليا
16/8/2007م
محمود محمد سعيد أبكم
قاضي المحكمة العليا
18/8/2007م
الأمر النهائي :
نؤيد الإدانة وعقوبة الإعدام شنقاً حتي الموت قصاصاً.
تاج السر محمد حامد
قاضي المحكمة العليا 
رئيس الدائرة
18/8/2007م
*

----------

